# Iberital L’Anna & Mazzer Mini Electronic



## Sullo (Oct 27, 2019)

Greetings UK!

new member been lurking for a while,

ive been collecting machines again the last few months and using some aquired ikea Bror trolleys inspired by John of Decent Espresso, got hold of Anna, didnt need much to get her working again and refurbed the third mazzer ive gotten hold of the mini electronic.

got a few more pics ill post when infind them

greetings an thanks an regards to all for the season

an yep this is a still a work in progress!


----------



## Sullo (Oct 27, 2019)

Some of my other collection


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

very impressive. A lovely man cave!


----------

